# White snow boss 850



## Blue 04 Z71 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just picked this up for free. Non runner. Exhaust valve is hanging up. But once I figure that out I want to touch up the paint. What color are these things? Needs a headlight lens or new light as well


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would guess cub beige.




__





MTD Products






support.mtdproducts.com


----------

